# wow crow stealing eggs!



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Every year we have several large crows (raven?) anyway I watched the crow fly right into my neighbors coop and out with an egg (turkey egg)!!. Now he's made a habit of it daily. :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I so hate them, they are all over my place and my hubby likes to use them for target practice.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Last year we had a few days I went out and I kid you not there must have been close to 30 in the two trees next to my house (plus it was a grey day & that just made it eery).


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I personally like having crows and other corvids around my property. Why? They protect their territory furiously from birds of prey, from kestrels to bald eagles. So the skies are clear of any birds with big talons who might like to make a snack of my chickens. I've seen a murder of crows beat the snot out of a red tailed hawk who strayed into view in my yard. They even pulled out some of its feathers!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

yep true, but have you seen a flock of sparrows chase of a crow. Kind of funny to watch.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> yep true, but have you seen a flock of sparrows chase of a crow. Kind of funny to watch.


I've seen a flock of sparrows chasing a hawk. They were so adorable and determined, and sent that big bird on its way in a hurry!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

We have many crows in the area. Our chickens all lay in their coop, in an enclosed and covered pen so I don't lose chicken eggs. However, my 2 ducks lay their eggs out in the yard, and it's always great fun to watch 2 or 3 crows fighting over who can get to a freshly laid egg first.

On another crow note, we've had as many as 20 crows, perched on the fence of the goat pen, just watching the goats. Every move the goats make, the crows follow. When she gets tired of the attention, I have one doe who will chase the crows away.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:laugh:


GoatsLive said:


> We have many crows in the area. Our chickens all lay in their coop, in an enclosed and covered pen so I don't lose chicken eggs. However, my 2 ducks lay their eggs out in the yard, and it's always great fun to watch 2 or 3 crows fighting over who can get to a freshly laid egg first.
> 
> On another crow note, we've had as many as 20 crows, perched on the fence of the goat pen, just watching the goats. Every move the goats make, the crows follow. When she gets tired of the attention, I have one doe who will chase the crows away.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Last year I was getting almost no eggs from my 14 hens and I couldn't figure out why. Then one day I watched a Raven sitting on the post to my chickens outdoor run. He was sitting there quietly . A few months later I heard a hen lay an egg - you know, the bock, bock, bock, bock they do when they lay an egg? Well, the Raven hoped down, hopped in the door of the coop and came out with the egg. He then flew up to the top of my horse barn to eat it. when he was done he came back a assumed his spot on the post waiting for the next chicken to sing her egg laying song. 

The next weekend we cover the chickens run with bird netting. after that, no more lost eggs.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lol, they are very smart, they'll drop a hard food item in front of a moving car to crack it, then go down and get it. There are actual studies done to back that up. There was one at work, I made the mistake of throwing some snacks out there, well sure enough he came back. I did it a few times thinking it was funny, he'd come up to the glass doors and peck them, if I didn't come out he'd run over to the other set of doors and 'knock' some more. The funny thing is he'd see me drive in and come, he didn't do it unless I was there!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I did rehab for the raptor center in alaska, I took in the ravens. They were so amazing and smart. Smarter than my parrots. And scrambled eggs was what I used for training them, they are real egg lovers! lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

that's too funny using scrambled eggs. I've had several parrots, and I agree the ravens are so much smarter. It's been proven they can use different objects to problem solve how to get a specific item from a specific location.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Last year we had a few days I went out and I kid you not there must have been close to 30 in the two trees next to my house (plus it was a grey day & that just made it eery).


you know its called a murder of crows when they flock together. I love corvids as well, i would bet the egg thief is a raven we have a very established relationship with the mated pair that have possession over our property. The male will come and squank for food and we give him treats. My father whom is 63 has attached a feeding platform to his balcony and the raven lands in our locust tree and my dad puts old food out and he comes in a gets it. I sometimes find old hidden nest from when my hens go broody so because the eggs are old we will hard boil them and give him a treat, but the other day i found one of said nests so i said well ill boil them for the old guy but i set them down in front of the coop and forgot them, about 30 min later i was back in the kitchen remembered and looked out, well he was hauling the last one away. He is quite cheeky lately, messing with the chickens to see whats in the scrap bowl we put out for them


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an interesting pair that live here. A misplaced female fish crow and a male raven. They raise chicks every year in the same nest. Here they don't leave for the winter and they've lived here for 6/7 years. The raven can whistle the opening songs to all the TV shows we watch. His favorite is Eureka  The female can bark, cluck, and bleat. She's much shyer then the male though. We feed them a healthy diet of layer pellets, left over meat, and old fruits/veggies. They don't bother anything else that I want here.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well I honestly can't remember how to tell the difference, w/o looking it up. The one who landed in my pen yesterday was damn near the size of my pekin ducks! I went out to scare it away since it was headed right into where the pekin lays her eggs.


----------

